# St. Augustine, FL CCO (St. Augustine Premium Outlets)



## Scherzade (Apr 6, 2007)

I case anyone is going to visit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is recent as of 3/31/07

- Lure eyeshadows - black tied, mancatcher, aquavert, waternymph
- Lure blushcremes - lune, maidenchant
- Lure bronzers - golden, refined bronze
- Lure lipglasses - sex ray, bait
- Fluidlines - lithograph, nightfish, frostlite, blue peep, ostentatious, brassy, new weed, macroviolet, a few others
- Eyeshadows - lots of colours, wasn't interested enough to remember
- Natural MSFs in light and deep dark
- Lipsticks - lots, again I don't remember any of them except Euroflash from the Belle Azure collection 
- Powder Blushes - loverush, shimmersweet, one or two more
- Cremeblushes - lillicent, a few others
- Cream Colour Bases - fantastic fuschia, some others
- Lipglasses, lustreglasses, chromeglasses
- Cheekhues
- Artjam and architecture paints
- Softsparkle pencils, two technakhols, a few eyekhols
- All of the old-packaged skincare line, brush cleanser
- Shimmersouffles
- Patternmaker basic brush set
- Holiday 06 warm pigment sets, cool lipglass sets
- Various shades of hyperreal, studio fix fluid, studio tech, foundation sticks, and concealors. Color correctors.

I really only focused on the MAC (I guess that's obvious) but I also noted:
Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick in Peony
Holiday sets from every brand in the store (estee lauder, clinique, prescriptives, stila)

That's about it.


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 13, 2007)

has anyone been there lately?


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, today I got:Endless Love e/s, Da Bling e/s, Violet pig, Frost pig, 239 Brush, Gracious Me and Beige-Ing shadestick. Next time I go back, I plan to pick up I plan to pick up more Pigments and a few more brushes.


----------



## ladynpink (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NLoveW630* 

 
_Yes, today I got:Endless Love e/s, Da Bling e/s, Violet pig, Frost pig, 239 Brush, Gracious Me and Beige-Ing shadestick. Next time I go back, I plan to pick up I plan to pick up more Pigments and a few more brushes._

 
aww!! good haul...let me know when u go back...i want violet pigment


----------



## mizzbeba (Mar 18, 2008)

I went to St. Augustine CCO about two Sundays ago and grabbed some goodies.  When I was there, I spotted:

-Curiositease 5 cool pigments/glitters set in Reflects Blue, Helium, Softwash Grey, Naval Blue, and Forest Green.  
-Pigments:  Viz-a-Violet, Apricot Pink,  Jardin Aires (which is coming out with Heatherette..save some money & grab it at CCO). There were about 5 others.
-Corn shadestick (recently discontinued)
-4 quads one of which was the Sweetie Cakes Quad
-Shadow & lipglass sets from the Holiday 2006 Collection
-Brush sets from the 2005 and 2006 Holiday Set
-Mineralized Satinfinish foundation in  NC 30
-Tons of lipglasses/lipgelees/etc, 
-Blushes
-Many eyeshadows
-Loud lash
-Several fluidlines including Blue Peep  , Blacktrack, Iris Eyes


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm going to St. Augustine next weekend. Has anyone been to the CCO recently? Anything good? Thanks!!


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Jul 20, 2008)

I went this weekend and they had some really great stuff. Definitely different than the one in Orlando!!

187 Brush!! Yes, I am serious!!!
Several individual brushes
Lots of powder blushes
A ton of eyeshadows
Pigments-at least 10 or so including Golden Olive, Tan, Violet, Viz-a-violet, I forget what else!
Several pre-made quads and palettes
Fluidlines- probably 6 or 7
Liquid Eyeliner- 10 or so of these including the glittery ones

I can't remember what else but if you are curious about a particular item, message me and I can tell you if I remember seeing it!


----------



## mizzbeba (Jul 22, 2008)

Other piggies they had this past weekend: 
jewelmarine glitter, jardin aires, dark soul,silver fog, sweet sienna, naked, gold stroke, blue brown, copperized


----------



## lunargen (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the piggies list! Do you still remember what other stuff were there?


----------



## mizzbeba (Jul 28, 2008)

Brush sets,  187, 191, quads (sweeties cakes was one of them), paint pots, fluid lines, lip pencils, lip gelees, lipstick,   fix +,  makeup remover, studio fix, mcqueen eye shadows, several brown, pink, & purple matte2 eye shadows.

If you're looking for something specific definitely give them a call 904-827-0266. The ladies there will usually really nice and will check for you.


----------



## Sario (Sep 2, 2008)

I was here today, they have warmed and light flush MSFs. Not to start a riot or anything heheh


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish I could goooooo


----------



## shwetaqua (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey, I live in between Destin and St Augustine. I've been to the CCO in Destin, but have yet to try the St Augustine one.....which one do you think is better or has more MAC stuff?? Thanks


----------



## BrowneyedBeauty (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey! Anything good lately? I might be heading that way next weekend...


----------



## laurajean396 (Feb 24, 2009)

Anything good at the CCO! I live a little ways away and I wanna know if its work checking out!


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 5, 2009)

thought i'd bump this up; hopefully someone has been here recently and knows what's there?!?! 

i am visiting my parents in jacksonville next week and want to make a trip to this CCO!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 24, 2009)

I was there about 3 weeks ago.  I was really impressed!  They had way more than the Orlando outlets!  I didn't know about this post, so I didn't write down what I saw but this is what I recall:

Fafi quads and lipsticks
Dame edna beauty powders
Naughy Nauticals l/g
CCB in shell, copper, root
Neoscifi Xrocks and spaced out
tons of lipsticks and slimshines....not many lipglosses though
rollickin paintpot and several others
Tons of blushes (like 3 shelves full--several cream blushes as well)
lots of eyeliners (I picked up Fascinating)
lots of lipliners
mascara, falsies
I can't recall which eyeshadows and pigments they had, but they had quite a few.


----------



## laurajean396 (Aug 29, 2009)

Recent CCO Haul from St Augustine!

MSF Natural/Shimmer in Medium
CCB in Shell
Smokey Eye pallete from the Red holiday collection
Spaced Out Blush
MAC Hyperreal Foundation
Circa Plum Pigment
Sweet Sienna Pigment
Jardin Aires Pigment
Shy Beauty Blush
Mineralize Blush in Warm Soul
Mineralize Blush in Nuance
Shadowy Lady Quad
Tempting Quad


----------



## Shywillow26 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Yay for my first post ever! 

I went to Jacksonville over the weekend with my boyfriend and I insisted that we had to make the extra half hour drive over to St. Augustine so that I could visit the CCO. =D 

Thank goodness I did because I got some great stuff!

MAC HK Beauty Powder in Pretty Baby (They also had Tahitian Sand)
MAC Eye Khol in Fascinating
MAC Cult of Cherry Tempting Quad
MAC Fascinating Ruby Palette
MAC brush 222

I didn't get these but they also had:

All three MSF from BBR
A Heatherette Trio
A Heatherette Beauty Powder, I think it was Smooth Harmony
The Kitty Kouture Mystery Powders
The HK Brush set
Light Flush MSF
Shadowy Lady Quad
Dame Edna Beauty Powders
The other two Holiday Ruby palettes
Rollickin Paint Pot
Mosscape Paint Pot
Greenstroke Paint Pot

They also had alot of pigments and other paint pot. Actually they had a whole mess of other stuff. LOL. 

The store assistant also told me that they were expecting the HK blushes in this week as well. 

Hope this helps some of you!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Just went today.  They have all the Hello Kitty Beauty Powders, lip glosses, and tinted moisturizers from that collection.  They also had all 3 MSF from BBR collection as well as Refined MSF, Light flush MSF and Perfect Topping MSF.  They had "just a pinch" gel blush and earth to earth duo blush.  They had both quads from the Hello Kitty collection as well.  They also had MSF Natural (the regular ones, not the shimmer duo) in light and medium.  Happy Shopping!!


----------



## lunargale (Feb 6, 2010)

I went to CCO today! they have holiday sets, Hello kitty, Some basic foundations, a lot of Fafi collection, about 30 piggies, 12 shadows, fluid lines, a few LE eyeshadow sets and a LOT of mineralize- A LOT. And lipglass out the wazoo.


----------



## laurajean396 (Feb 20, 2010)

Went to the outlets this afternoon! They had a bunch of good stuff!

What I got:
Freckletone l/s in the Emanuel Ungaro packaging
Tea Time l/e pigment (been looking for this everywhere b/c my sample is running out and its my new fav)
222 Brush
Vibrant Grape e/s from Style Warriors
Pleasureful Creamblush
Nylon e/s
Copperplate e/s

Other things I saw there:
All the Style Warriors e/s
All of Naked Honey collection
Lots of l/s and l/g's
Apres Ski e/s
Lots of MSF with Shimmer
All BBR MSFs
Lots of blushes
Lots of skincare from MAC
Strobe Liquid Lotion
Fresh Morning CCB (Emanuel Ungaro)
a few other CCBs
All the shadesticks from the Sugarsweet collection
A couple brown mascaras
Some Neo-Sci-Fi e/s
Sweet Sienna pigment
Jardin Aires pigment
Quite Natural paintpot
lots lots more! Just cant remember everything! Was chatting with a lady that works there! (My favorite lady that works there)


----------



## Nicque (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone been lately?


----------



## miss rochelle (Jun 4, 2010)

I was at this CCO two weeks ago. This is what I remember:

HK Tahitian Sand BP
HK Lucky Tom quad
Heatherette Smooth Harmony BP
A whole bunch of bare slimshines
A bunch of mineralize blushes
Blonde MSF
Brunette MSF
Redhead MSF
Lipstick/gloss bags from Curiositease
Lots of eyeshadows, including Pagan from the McQueen collection, and one from Style Warriors
The 4 full-sized brush set
Various travel brush sets
Holiday eyeshadow palettes - I remember one from holiday 2008 there. there were more, though.
One Fafi huge tote bag
A Fafi doll

That's all I can remember. I bought Tahitian Sand and Smooth Harmony


----------



## armywife85613 (Jul 24, 2010)

I was at this CCO day before yesterday and they had a ton of stuff (well...compared to the CCO near where I live). They had:

Heatherette (sp?) Trio-the one with teal, black and white
Smooth Harmony from Heatherette
Solar Riche from Style Warriors
All eyeshadows from Style Warriors
Lucky Tom quad from Hello Kitty
One of the Hello Kitty lipsticks-the bright pink one
One of the Hello Kitty blushes-the light peach one
A Hello Kitty lipgloss-bright orange
Blonde, Perfect Topping, Sunny by Nature, Medium Natural/Shimmer, etc.... MSF's
3 of the 4 Holiday 2008 eyeshadow compacts-the cool one, the warm one and the smokey eyes (I think)
All of the 2009 Holiday eyeshadow compacts
2 pigment sets from Holiday 2009
face kits from Holiday 2009
1 lip kit from Holiday 2009
Travel brush sets from 2009
sets from Holiday 2009 that have pigments, fluidlines and mascara
Full brush set (4 brushes)
A lot of mineralized blushes and eyeshadows including some newer ones
A lot of slimshines
Lollipop Loving and other lipsticks
Aquavert, Bronze, a bunch of star flashes, Creme de Violet, Newly Minted, Top Knot, etc... eyeshadows
Circa Plum, Blue Steel (I think that was it), Heritage Rouge, Naked, Reflects Red, Reflects Copper, Mutiny, Cocomotion, Tea Time, Bronze something, etc...pigments
Strobe lotion
Mineral foundation
Body foundation
A few other types of foundation
Fafi bag
Fafi doll
Fafi quad 1
Tempting, Shadowy Lady and Tone Grey quads
Fresh Cut eyeshadow compact (Nordies exclusive one)

They had more stuff, but that is all I can remember.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 27, 2010)

Adding what I remember as I went on the 19th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




E/S-Creme de Miel, Off the Page (and the other shadows from this collection), One-Off, Style Snob, the Rose Romance shadows 

Lipglasses: quite another handful including Avile?, Nico, Ensign,  Icescape, Rich and Ripe

Hello Kitty's Popster and the other lip tint

A few lip pencils  

Lipsticks included Surprise Me, Made With Love, a few brown ones


Pigments: Spiritualize, Mutiny, a Dusty Rose one, Cocomotion, Violet, Heritage Rouge, a peachy one (I think it was Melon)


----------



## January (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm going here (hopefully!) in a 2 weeks... any updates would be great!


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't remember u posting this...but yeah thanks




Sario said:


> I was here today, they have warmed and light flush MSFs. Not to start a riot or anything heheh


----------



## Samooga (Jan 30, 2011)

how far is this from tallahasse?


----------



## Larkin (Jan 30, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Samooga* 



 	how far is this from tallahasse?




 
  It's 200mi, about 3hrs.


----------



## aic (Feb 15, 2011)

Any recent updates?

  	TIA!


----------



## FatalCharm (Mar 18, 2011)

*St. Augustine CCO*

State: Florida
  	City: St. Augustine
  	Mall: St. Augustine Prime Outlet (right side of I-95-Banana Republic is the "marker" store)

  	Alright, I went today to check this place out, and considering I drove from Macclenny, I was not overtly impressed nor disappointed. It was a decent store, I honestly didn't have my hopes up, and is fairly small. Although it has a pretty good MAC selection, with pigments and MES galore, and at least ten palette/quad sets, that was about the extent of my excitement. I found some Flirt cosmetics, which I had never tried and bought some to give a whirl, but aside from that it was so-so. Mostly Estee Lauder, and some Bobbi Brown. So if you like those brands you may want to stop by. If not, I wouldn't go out of the way per say, but if you're in the area give it a look.


----------



## laurajean396 (Jul 23, 2011)

Went to the CCO a couple days ago and got:

  	MAC Perfect Style brush set, came with case and 4 full sized brushes: 168, 187, 222, 263.
  	MAC 165 brush
  	Origins Be Bright set

  	They had a ton of nail polishes, some quads.  

  	Pigments I remembered are Universal, Bloodline

  	I think they had the entire Tartan Tale collection


----------



## smooch3s (Jun 26, 2012)

I was just there this weekend and they have an amazing assortment!!  I highly recommend this CCO and ask for Kate.  She's a makeup junkie, too.  Tell her I sent you as she's really a doll.


----------

